# revlon colorstay foundation shade??



## sandrrra (Sep 8, 2009)

So I really want to try this but have no idea what color to choose. I was hopeing someone would have a similar skin tone as me and could recommend me a color! I have medium skin, with a very slight tan. ( I tan in the summer, and am pretty light in the winter) I have alot of pink/red undertones to my skin. anyone else? Thanks!!


----------



## MizzVivaGlam (Sep 8, 2009)

Fresh Beige
True Beige

Both have pink undertones. True Beige is the darker medium shade. You might have really good luck getting both so you can customize your shade even better from summer through winter.


----------



## sandrrra (Sep 9, 2009)

thank you!! I bought fresh beige tonight but its a tad too light so Ill have to look into true beige!!


----------



## Kragey (Jan 13, 2010)

I'm struggling with the same problem. I would love to try this foundation, because everybody RAVES about it, but the colors all look the same in the bottle. I'm cool-toned, but I tend to wear neutral shades because I don't like anything too pink or too yellow. I'm also fairly pale, but not so pale as to be white. I wear NW15 in MAC, the shade 2 series in L'oreal True Match's foundations, and last I checked, Bobbi Brown's "Alabaster" SPF15 foundation blended perfectly in to my skin, while Porcelain was a bit too yellow for my tastes.

I was thinking Buff or Nude, but maybe that's too dark...?


----------



## Meisje (Jan 13, 2010)

I am pale and I wear Ivory. I swear I have different undertones depending on what day it is. It matches me really well.


----------

